# [proxy trasparente] come si fà?[autorisolto]

## cloc3

è incredibile.

con tutta la documentazione che circola, non riesco a farlo andare.

da quanto ho capito, dovrebbe bastare usare la riga:

```

http_port 192.168.0.12:3128 transparent

```

dentro squid.conf (che funziona su chiamata diretta del browser),

e poi usare la regola di iptables:

```

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128

```

invece, cilecca.

il browser naviga indipendentemente dalla presenza di squid.

può essere che dipenda dal fatto che non possiedo, nel mio sistema, di due schede di rete separate (che sembrano essere presupposto per i tutti gli howto da me letti fino ad ora - io invece vorrei cavarmela inidirizzando il gw dei client sul server proxy).

il mio server squid, infatti, ha ip 192.168.0.12 e gateway 192.168.0.1.

tutti i client sono sulla rete 192.168.0.0/24

come dovrei impostare le cose?

... alla fine a cominciato ad andare da solo.

adesso sarebbe solo da capire dove stava lo sbaglio che facevo prima.

non era l'impostazione di /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward che nel mio sistema è sempre messo ad 1.

l'unica cosa che non riesco ancora ad ottenere è di forzare la navigazione locale attraverso il proxy, bloccando l'uso diretto del gateway.

----------

## devilheart

se client, gateway e proxy sono sulla stessa rete allora i client potranno fare a meno del proxy. quello che devi fare e fare in modo che il gateway sia raggiungibile solo attraverso il proxy, il quale dovrà avere il forward disabilitato

----------

## IlGab

Devi avere un firewall che chiude la navigazione a tutti i client tranne che all'ip del proxy.

Quindi o il gateway fa da firewall oppure devi metterne uno tu fra gateway e la linea.

----------

## X-Act!

Oppure come dici tu stesso devi mettere il proxy e il gateway sulla stessa macchina, che in reti piccole può essere una buona strategia...

----------

